# The Rat Barn!!!



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Thought some of you that breed your own rodents might find this video interesting...it's what happens when you own too many snakes but still want to breed your own rats :blush:

CLICK HERE


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:shock: sad thing is I would love it :lol2: Great set up!


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

thanks....you wouldn't want to be anywhere near on cleaning day :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I would love that place as well.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Kerion, the novelty soon wears off


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

great system you have there scott , i like the 18 cage method , for the male's , ive gotta say , i'm not tired of the cleaning yet , as i just keep the cleaning mantra going "god i'm saving so much money":lol2:

steve


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

its like a rat factory! amazing


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like fun i enjoyed breeding rats but it was just not for me with school and all


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I like..... Very nice breeding setup. Bet its a tad whiffy at times though. Are the boxes the permanent homes or just maternaty units?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Where do you get all the racks/cages from??


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Issa said:


> I like..... Very nice breeding setup. Bet its a tad whiffy at times though. Are the boxes the permanent homes or just maternaty units?


thanks.
The small boxes are used for the females to birth in. The large boxes are the breeding groups and rearing cages.



ladybird said:


> Where do you get all the racks/cages from??


I may have 10 of the large racks available if you are interested, although collection only from Essex. Email me (no pm's please).


----------

